# Help with Crane Wiring



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Mshana said:


> Please help!
> Where is position of neutral wire in three phase motor circuit?
> I doing crane installation but i didnt find position of neutral wire.
> Thanks in advance for your assistance.


The normal three phase motor do not use netural at all.

They will be marked as L1 , L2 , L3 or U V W which it two most common on the motor termails.


what voltage you do have in your area 240 volt three phase or 400 volt three phase or what ?? 

please give us more details we can give you more answer on it.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

It's the middle one.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

joebanana said:


> It's the middle one.


You're a bad man.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

backstay said:


> You're a bad man.


And, I did it with a straight face. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

It may be easier and a bigger help if you look at all of your relays & contactor coils to see how they are controlled.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow! Tanzania?

I wired the kitchen at the Makambako Popcorn Centre!!!
Could't find sunscreen anywhere tho, it was rough.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Generally, three phase motors have no connection for a neutral conductor. If a neutral is needed for the controls, there is usually a small transformer or DC power supply in or near the control panel. 

If this is an IEC (European) design, it is possible that the neutral conductor would be terminated in the crane control panel to provide a neutral to be paired with one of the energized conductors, to provide 220 VAC control power. This would not be connected to the motor(s) though.

Hello to you in Tanzania. Welcome to our discussion group.


----------

